# Dreaded Bose



## Jdj8306 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have mounted in my ceiling, five small bose speakers and a Bose acoustimass bass module. The speakers have wires that go straight to my cabinet and the bass module has only one set of wires that go to the same cabinet. There is no place for power to the bass module (I assume that means it is passive). I was gifted a Pioneer VSX 1120 avr. I was told I would need to connect an amp to the bass module for it to work. What kind of amp do I purchase. It seems someone mentioned a mono amp? Please help!:4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The base unit is a passive unit that does require an amplified "speaker level" input. The Pioneer wants to send the base signal to a powered "line level" sub. So you will need another amplifier. Connect it to the "Pre-out" "Sub" jack. Search ebay and Craigslist for a used Integrated Amp.

(Don't worry about buying a mono amp - its correct that your Pioneer only sends out a mono signal for the base but, so what if you're only using one channel of a stereo amp? Besides, if that channel goes out there's always the other. :grin: )


----------



## Jdj8306 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks. Is there a name brand I should be looking for?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Jdj8306 said:


> Thanks. Is there a name brand I should be looking for?


Brand is not really critical as long as you avoid the noname "White Van" stuff. 

Something like THIS would work. Or, just search Craigslist in your area for a used integrated amp (not power amp) or receiver. Plenty available - stick to a name brand and you should be fine.


----------



## Bills86e (Dec 21, 2010)

You can buy a surround sound Stereo Receiver and have the best 5.1
dolby theater! I have a Mitsubishi M VR-800 receiver connected to my
center channel, Base, two front, and two rear Bose. I combined that to an LED LCD 3D HDTV and the experience is AWESOME! (Better-than-Sex).


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your system must either have a powered base unit or one that takes the low frequencies from the speaker feeds and sends the mids/highs out to the speakers. OP had neither.


----------

